

Show HN: My first app, Habit Streaks, second release - espitia
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/habit-streaks/id888808618?mt=8

======
redmattred
Looks pretty solid, but I can't say I understand what "themes" are and what
the value of them are. Could just be a messaging thing.

I would check out Headspace's UI. There is plenty I don't like about it, but
what I do like is that it has a very linear, single path forward progression.
If I want to unlock all of the other content and see what else I could be
learning, I have to complete the introductory level onboarding. It worked very
well to build the base habit of meditating with a small ask (10 minutes), and
then built on top of that once you get momentum.

------
espitia
Hello everyone. I built my first app by tons of Teamtreehouse'ing and
Stackoverflow this summer and released it early July. Over the past 5 months I
put in the back burner as I concentrated on my second app which is struggling
because I didn't follow to a very important rule, validate market first.
Lesson learned.

So I am back working on Habit Streaks. I've been having customer interviews
with people all over the world who seem to be enthusiastic about it so a lot
of that is reflected in this release. My initial goal for the app was just
that, to build an app. Now that I'm getting actual value from it and hearing
stories of how it actually helps people (amazing), I'm very motivated to keep
going.

Any and all feedback is appreciated :) !

